# Fritzbox 7360 vs 7490 vs 7560. Versteckte Unterschiede?



## Roboterblut (21. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

endlich ist es soweit, am 5.11.2016 um 15:59 wird mein Magenta Zuhause L VDSL 100 von der Telekom geschalten. Aktuell nutze ich noch Magenta Zuhause Hybrid mit zwei Routern, den Speedport Hybrid für das LTE und eine Fritzbox 7330 für den Kupferleitungsanteil, je nach Bedarf wechsle ich das Gateway zwischen den 2 Routern via PowerShell Script.

Das alles gehört zum Glück bald der Geschichte an, dafür brauche ich natürlich einen anderen Router da die 7330, da diese kein VDSL kann.

Jetzt stehen mir also die Fritzboxen 7490, 7360, und 7560 zur Auswahl.

Die 7360 ist die kleinste im Bunde und für erfüllt eigentlich alle meine Mindestvorraussetzungen die ich brauche: 2x Gigabit Lan, DECT, und 1x USB für meinen Drucker.

Vorteile 7560 hätte 4x Gigabit LAN, wodurch ich meinen und den Zockrechner meiner besseren Hälfte direkt an die BOX anschließen könnte und weiterhin meinen Gigabit Switch auch am Gigabit Port betreiben könnte. Außerdem 5 GHz WLAN

Das Flagschiff 7490 hätte dann noch USB 3 als einzigen tatsächlich genutzen Punkt, wäre für meine externe Festplatte interessant.

Die ganze Telefonie Geschichte welche die 7490 und 7560 können brauche ich nicht, ich habe nur ein Fritzphone und sonst nix.

*Meine eigentliche Frage * ist ob die beiden höherwertigen Boxen andere Vorteile bieten wie z.b. besseres Modem oder so etwas. Preislich sind die unterschiede für mich nicht so groß wie im freien Handel, da ich die Boxen über die Arbeit beziehen werde. Die Abstufung beträgt für mich ungefähr 25 Euro von der 7360 zur 7560 und nochmal 35 Euro von der 7560 zur 7490...


----------



## Festplatte (21. Oktober 2016)

Roboterblut schrieb:


> Vorteile 7560 hätte 4x Gigabit LAN, wodurch ich meinen und den Zockrechner meiner besseren Hälfte direkt an die BOX anschließen könnte und weiterhin meinen Gigabit Switch auch am Gigabit Port betreiben könnte. Außerdem 5 GHz WLAN



4x Gigabit LAN und 5 GHz hat die 7490 auch, allerdings unterstützt die 7490 neben USB 3.0 auch schnellere WLAN-Verbindungen (1300+450 vs. 866+450 Mbit/s).

Diese Tabelle ist sehr hilfreich;  wenn der Preisunterschied bei dir also nicht so groß ist, würde ich die 7490 nehmen. Einfach wegen der besseren Zukunftssicherheit für den kleinen Aufpreis.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Oktober 2016)

Also macht die Neuste Box im Vergleich keinen Sinn bis auf das etwas schnellere WLAN!


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du kein Telefon-Anschluss brauchst, könntest du dir auch die 3490 anschauen.


----------



## ic3man1986 (21. Oktober 2016)

Kannst auch die 7580 nehmen. Die bietet aktuell von den Fritzboxen das beste WLAN.


----------



## Roboterblut (21. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

Telefon brauche ich halt nur DECT, keine ISDN S0 oder Analog Anschlüsse. 3490 ist raus, weil kein DECT. Die 7580 ist Übertrieben, WLAN brauche ich nur für 3 Smartphones + Tablet, der Rest (Xbox One, Xbox 360, Sky Receiver, Smart TV) kommen per Gigabit Switch über LAN-Kabel dran, Mein PC kommt direkt per Kabel in die FritzBox, der PC von meinem Frauchen je nach dem ob die BOX genügen Gigabit Ports hat auch direkt in die Box oder mit an den Switch.  daher tendiere ich momentan mindestens zur 7560, da diese hier 4 Gigabit Ports hat von denen dann auch 3 tatsächlich benutzt werden (Mein PC, Frauchens PC, Gigabit Switch). Bringt das 5 gHz Wlan überhaupt einen merklichen Vorteil? Wie gesagt, geht hier nur um mobile Geräte, wo es geht erfolgt die Verbindung über hochwertige Verlegekabel bzw. Cat6a Patchkabel.

Wobei es aus Ping Sicht doch wohl eigentlich vollkommen egal sein sollte ob ein PC direkt oder über einen qualitativ hochwertigen Switch mit dem Router verbunden wird. (Bin da sehr bedacht drauf, ich arbeite im Vertrieb bei einem Elektrogroßhandel im Bereich Netzwerktechnik). Fritzboxen vertreiben wir unter anderem eben auch, aber nur als "Zubrot", von daher habe ich über die Teile keine großen Kenntnisse.


----------



## claster17 (21. Oktober 2016)

5 GHz bringt insbesondere in Gegenden mit völlig überladenem 2,4 GHz Netz Vorteile. Nachteil ist allerdings die geringere Reichweite.
Bei mir im Wohnblock ist 2,4 GHz absolut unbrauchbar, weil hier 14 Netzwerke sich gegenseitig stören und es dadurch gigantische Latenzen gab. Im 5 GHz Band stehen wir fast alleine da und seitdem läuft alles so wie es soll.


----------



## Roboterblut (21. Oktober 2016)

Ok, das ist bei uns auch interessant. Wohnanlage mit 4 Gebäuden á 6 Wohnungen, Hier sind auch minimum 10 WLAN Netzwerke unterwegs.


----------



## Roboterblut (25. Oktober 2016)

So,

es läuft jetzt entweder auf eine 7490 oder 7560 raus. Die 7560 ist das modernere Gerät. Ist dann davon auszugehen das dieses Gerät dann auch Hardwareseitig "besser" ist, also bessere CPU und Modem zum Beispiel? Bei der 7490 habe ich was von 512 mb NAND Speicher gelesen, bei der 7560 nur das sie keinen Speicher besitzt. Was muss ich mir unter diesem Speicher vorstellen? Zum Daten ablegen wird der ja wohl kaum sein, ist das sowas wie RAM? Das würde ja die 7490 deutlich leistungsfähiger machen.

Bei welchem Gerät ist davon auszugehend das es länger mit Updates versorgt wird? Die 7490, weil Sie quasi das "alte" Flagschiff ist (jetzt ist das ja die 7580) oder die 7560, als "kleine Schwester" vom aktuellen Flagschiff bzw. einfach weil Sie das neuere Modell ist? 

Das bessere WLAN der 7490 juckt mich eigentlich nicht besonders, ebenso wenig die ISDN Geschichten bzw. USB 3.0. Als USB Gerät wird nur ein Drucker angeschlossen, ISDN brauche ich nicht und WLAN ist nur für Smartphones/Tablets bei mir da, alles andere (Konsolen, Receiver, PC's) werden per LAN angeschlossen.

Apropo Receiver: Ich plane eventiell auch noch im März auf Entertain *Sat[/] umzusteigen (von Sky kommend). Beim Entertain Sat sollte der Router ja vollkommen egal sein, Ich weiß das die 7490 auch mit Entertain IP funktionieren würde, wie würde es da theoretisch bei der 7560 aussehen (Gibt Angebote bei Entertain die nur über IP funktionieren, wie z.b. Sky Sender)*


----------

